# How to deal with a stinker



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks, that's good to know. Less noise and won't affect my deer hunting.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Trapped and shot many of them, they seem to stink all the time. Just my experience. Tried skinning a few, but i can not put up with the odor. So i purchased one online.:lol:

Denis


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Several years back in KS had a skunk during the day follow me endlessly while on my way to a bow stand. I'd gain ground, thought id lost him, only to turn around and there he was again, he'd be cranked around and threatening to spray 

I gave him multiple opportunity to desist and leave, but I finally got tired of it and put a broadhead through it.
No spray. Couldn't beleive it just laid over.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

When shooting a skunk, where do you shoot it to hit the lungs? Would it be between the front legs or in the side, behind the front leg?


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I shoot behind the front leg. Less bone, so less shock. Just a quick little poke.


----------

